# How to remove saliva stains on paws and elsewhere?



## mss

I have a little rescue that may be Maltese and poodle mix. Anyway, he is white and charcoal gray/black. Or he should be, because the white on lots of his body is orangish from licking. He had sooooo many problems when I got him. I thought the allergies were under control through the use of Benadry, special vet-prescribed shampoos, diet changes. His skin is looking pretty good now--no hot spots or flaking--much improved. 

But he keeps licking, especially his feet--They are quite brown now! 

Someone said the licking may be his way of dealing with stress. Anyway, whatever the cause, 

Are there some shampoos or other products that will remove the orange saliva stains? Hopefully something not too harsh.


----------



## Cosy

I would guess he licks his feet due to something that causes his feet to itch from outside.
He's most likely allergic to grass or something in it. You can try a bit of Benedryl to see if that helps. If it does then you can get meds from the vet for the allergy. 
The stains will wear/grow off once the source is treated.


----------



## KandiMaltese

John Paul Pet sells a shampoo that is for hot spots, biting, fleas and ticks and it has tea tree oil in it and works very well for hot spots.. :thumbsup:

http://www.JPPet.com 

Good luck!


----------



## mss

He's already on Benadryl, twice a day, and we have Malaseb shampoo which we use, also used Allermyl for a while. We went to the vet's recently. The vet didn't have any more advice about allergy treatment or anything like that.  The yard is rather weedy, but I am not in a position redo the yard, since I rent. I guess he is doomed to have orange feet.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Try Cowboy Magic conditioner it gently strips reside and will dissolve mineral and chemical buildup http://www.cowboymagic.com/ and then spray him with "The Stuff" [attachment=26251:stuff.jpg]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

It wont help the stains right now, but could you spray his feet with a little bitter apple to try & break his nervous habit of licking?


----------



## Scoobydoo

Scooby used to chew his back feet and make them pink around the toe hair, once I put him on Angel's Eyes for his tearing the foot biting stopped and the pink coloring disappeared and has never returned. I always thought it was allergy too but it turned out his saliva was the cause of the pink hair on his feet. He was also pink around his mouth so I guess what ever it was the Angel's Eyes rectified it. :thumbsup:


----------



## phmystic

OH yes I found this site http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/products.p...bccf3b18a6f11ec and they have stuff for under the eyes and for the coat. I havent tried it yet but I cant wait.. I hope this helps




> I have a little rescue that may be Maltese and poodle mix. Anyway, he is white and charcoal gray/black. Or he should be, because the white on lots of his body is orangish from licking. He had sooooo many problems when I got him. I thought the allergies were under control through the use of Benadry, special vet-prescribed shampoos, diet changes. His skin is looking pretty good now--no hot spots or flaking--much improved.
> 
> But he keeps licking, especially his feet--They are quite brown now!
> 
> Someone said the licking may be his way of dealing with stress. Anyway, whatever the cause,
> 
> Are there some shampoos or other products that will remove the orange saliva stains? Hopefully something not too harsh.[/B]


----------



## phmystic

Try this site, awesome 


> :aktion033:
> 
> I have a little rescue that may be Maltese and poodle mix. Anyway, he is white and charcoal gray/black. Or he should be, because the white on lots of his body is orangish from licking. He had sooooo many problems when I got him. I thought the allergies were under control through the use of Benadry, special vet-prescribed shampoos, diet changes. His skin is looking pretty good now--no hot spots or flaking--much improved.
> 
> But he keeps licking, especially his feet--They are quite brown now!
> 
> Someone said the licking may be his way of dealing with stress. Anyway, whatever the cause,
> 
> Are there some shampoos or other products that will remove the orange saliva stains? Hopefully something not too harsh.[/B]


----------



## mss

Thanks for the suggestions. Keep 'em coming.  

I looked at the Cowboy Magic site and there supposedly 3 stores in my general area that carry it. They're probably closed Sunday but I will check on it. 

The connection with allergies, as I understand it, is that allergies make the dog nibble or lick - and it is the saliva which causes the stain. 

I'm going to bathe him again this weekend, probably with the Allermyl. I'll try to clip the fur shorter but he doesn't like having his little footsies handled. Unlike the Malt I've had since tiny puppyhood, who I can do anything to.


----------



## mss

phmystic, the link in your second post doesn't seem to work. Could you try again? Thanks!


----------



## Tina

> I have a little rescue that may be Maltese and poodle mix. Anyway, he is white and charcoal gray/black. Or he should be, because the white on lots of his body is orangish from licking. He had sooooo many problems when I got him. I thought the allergies were under control through the use of Benadry, special vet-prescribed shampoos, diet changes. His skin is looking pretty good now--no hot spots or flaking--much improved.
> 
> But he keeps licking, especially his feet--They are quite brown now!
> 
> Someone said the licking may be his way of dealing with stress. Anyway, whatever the cause,
> 
> Are there some shampoos or other products that will remove the orange saliva stains? Hopefully something not too harsh.[/B]


If you can find it, Triple Bitter, sprayed on the feet will stop the licking. I use it for the wraps when wrapping a dog. It is becoming harder to find. It really works!!!
Tina


----------



## Carla

Shotzi "cleans" her feet every evening and always has white paws. lol In addition to what everyone else has suggested (all very good), there are a few other things you can try as well. Since tear stains can be caused by eating & drinking out of plastic containers, plastic toys, and minerals in water, it maybe that he has an allergy or intolerance to one or more of them. Which could be in his saliva causing the stains on his paws. Try giving him his food/water in stainless steel or ceramic containers, use bottled water, and give him rubber or any other non-plastic toys.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

